
“A large number of Chinese Twitter accounts are being suspended today” - 07d046
https://twitter.com/YaxueCao/status/1134607732718407680
======
07d046
"It appears at least 1000 Chinese dissident's accounts on Twitter have been
effected on the Friday before the 30th anniversary of tiananmen square."

[https://twitter.com/robert_spalding/status/11346006020953702...](https://twitter.com/robert_spalding/status/1134600602095370240)

